# Matching panel to intros??



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

A very similar question but slightly different has been asked already, but can anyone tell me how long they waited from matching panel to intros?

Our LO is under a year so they want to crack on. Reason I ask is because work need to have an idea of timescales as I have a lot of holiday to take and at a guess we're going to matching panel June/July....as soon as possible from SS point of view as long as they can get us in, SW made it clear she didn't want to delay. This would mean me leaving pretty soon and I don't think my manager necessarily realised that; I think she thought there was a decent gap between matching panel and meeting in which to take my leave but as LO is so young and they are very keen to get her placed I don't think they'll be hanging about.

It could mean I leave very soon with the holiday on top as the situation is if I don't take it I could well lose it.

Thanks as ever ladies!!


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

We were approved at matching panel on Jan 14th and met LO on 4th Feb.  We had to wait 2 weeks for the panel's decision to be ratified by the decision maker.  I know of others who have met their children a few days after panel approval so it really depends on your LA/VA

x


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

On another note - my hubby had to take holiday for introductions as the adoption leave/paternity leave does not kick in until the first day of placement (so when they come for their first overnight) so you may have to take annual leave for this period too.  Our introductions were 8 days as he was only 10 months old but most are 10 days I believe.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks KJB. I understood the paid leave to start as soon as we have a matching certificate but to be honest I'm going to check it all out with my SW as it all gets a bit confusing doesn't it! X


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Our panel was 30 nov met bubba on 8 dec. Panel should have been a week earlier but was delayed due to ill health of chair lady.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Lily Elf, you can use holiday time to cover the introductions.  The earliest your adoption leave can start is two weeks before the day of placement, not introductions, and the latest it can start is the day of placement.  Introductions will probably need a week and a half or so, so that's about 8-10 days of holiday.  Introductions can't start until the decision is ratified, for los this can often be about a week later, maybe two.  Even so that gives you about 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 weeks holiday to take before they are placed.  Also, they give you a matching certificate with the day of planned placement on, and that is what goes to your employer.  In reality with little ones that is often moved forward a day or two, and you don't need to tell anyone about that.

Hope that helps.  I had a full years holiday leave when I was approved, and used it all prior to introductions starting.  If you have extra you can ask for pay in lieu (although technically they don't have to give you that) or have the paid holiday at the end of your leave before you go back.  You accrue holiday for the entire time you're off and you are legally entitled to take it or be paid for it.

Best wishes,

Wyxie


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

We met LO 2 days after MP (ratification was hand delivered). I used hols for 1st week of intros as would lose them otherwise. 2nd week of intros was A/L.

Date on match cert us expected placement date (ours was blank!!) and you can take A/L upto 2weeks before but A/L can start no later than this. I would try and get a few long weekends if a week of leave in just now so you are refreshed and see what you can use before LO us home. My HR were happy to pay other days as a lump sum before AL started (just ended up paying more tax on them) but it was nice to have some extra cash for all the furniture etc we had been buying.
HTH x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we had MP on the tuesday, planning meeting following monday and intros started the next day
so a week


we'd warned our bosses




i'm a teacher and this happened a week before the summer hols so he had to be prepared to replace me why i was on leave, our policy asked for 28 days notice or asap he had 3 days


he coped and even when i returned remained supportive and let me come and go as I please


best of luck


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats the problem I have jules as i'm also a teacher. I cant use holidays for the intro's so I will have to start my A/L staright away. Luckily, matching panel is May 16th and we break up for half term on the 24th. I am starting my A/L from the monday after Half term (June 3rd)  as I doubt things will be sorted for us to it start before the 24th. That way, if it starts before June 3rd, actually during half term - I just wont tell anyone! I needed to give some indication because the they had to advertise for my job.


----------

